# splitter to gargage disposal



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

russgeo said:


> I am installing 2 dishwashers into 1 garbage disposal, do they make a splitter for the 2 hoses to connect to 1 drain? Thanks


Never have seen such a device. Would not be a good idea anyway; if both dishwashers were pumping out, you would overwhelm the capacity of the disposer to drain.

If you have a double bowl sink, install a dishwasher tail piece in the non-disposer side. Connect one to the disposer and one to the tail piece.


----------

